# offer/Plee



## Artemis (Mar 8, 2005)

Dont know if I spelt the title right...but who cares...lol

Right onto buisness...I have a proposition for you my friends, and I want you to answer truthfully and say anything you feel needs to be said.

I really want to sell my photos...and all these places on the net say "Get 10pence for your photos" or something there abouts...and frankly...thats not fair...especially for the pictures that are taken here.

So id like to offer something...I may start a project soon, that will be a website...devoted to members of the TPF to sell their work.
Now this wont be a site where I will get any money from...and it wont be usual rates and such...the rates...and all responsibility will be placed on you guys.
Ill need help setting up the site, but then if im really happy with it...ill purchase a .com and start advertising...I dont want any money out of this...just a chance for us TPF guy to sell our stuff, our way.

Questions...comments....offers...anything on your mind please post...


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 8, 2005)

That sounds like a great idea!
I would love to help out in any way I can! I'm really good with Website layouts/graphics.  And I've been looking for a place to sell my artwork!

I have plenty of prints that I wanted to start selling.... but didn't know how...  This sounds promising! 

Great idea!


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 8, 2005)

Just had another thought.... 
What if we each had our own page we could display our photos on?  Would that work?  That way we could have one homepage with links on it to each of our pages.(that we design for ourselves)


----------



## Artemis (Mar 8, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Just had another thought....
> What if we each had our own page we could display our photos on? Would that work? That way we could have one homepage with links on it to each of our pages.(that we design for ourselves)



I like the idea..but id rather have a uniform layour personally...the content..and some of the links and some things can be personalized...but the colour background and layout I think should be uniform and hosted by us, so that anyone can join...you dont need a web page.

As for you helping out, that would be most appreciated


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 8, 2005)

Sounds awesome! I might be able to help with design and html coding (I used to be a computer nerd lol). I have a friend who I _might_ be able to talk into coding a php system so new photos can be added easily and uniformly (although I'm not sure about how good his talents are). I would love to be able to sell some shots once I make some worth selling


----------



## Artemis (Mar 8, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Sounds awesome! I might be able to help with design and html coding (I used to be a computer nerd lol). I have a friend who I _might_ be able to talk into coding a php system so new photos can be added easily and uniformly (although I'm not sure about how good his talents are). I would love to be able to sell some shots once I make some worth selling



Well..I have a php expert I know...and he is amzing.
He is the owner of webb-hosting.com and he is amazing..he can code almost anything...im damned sure he could even code this forum givin a while...so Ill try and convinve him, but your friends help would be appreaciated.

As for pictures...any pictures are allowed...well thats how I think im gonna do it...we wont say not unless its of the best quality...you choose the pics.

there may be rules on stuff that goes to far...like maybe you cant have pictures containing sexual content...but artistic budity will be allowed...just a disclamer will be placed before opening 

Glad yah like my idea...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Mar 8, 2005)

Sounds like a wonderful idea Arty!!! Also a very kind offer on your part.  I'd be happy to help with whatever you might need...but keep in mind I'm computer illiterate   I would love a great site to be able to sell pics at though...maybe I could help with promotional stufff...getting the website out there


----------



## Artemis (Mar 8, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Sounds like a wonderful idea Arty!!! Also a very kind offer on your part. I'd be happy to help with whatever you might need...but keep in mind I'm computer illiterate  I would love a great site to be able to sell pics at though...maybe I could help with promotional stufff...getting the website out there



That would be great help...as for kind offer remark...TPF has helped me so much...wannna give something back.

We will need a server to host it...mine...has been lost...


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 8, 2005)

Well maybe if we ask really nicely and with puppy eyes we can convince Chase to give us a widdle bitty chunk of server space hehe 

I have a server, but I have no idea how much space I can hold or whether it's reliable or not (it does ok with my blog, but that gets really low traffic)

oh, and from what you said your coding friend sounds like he's better than mine.  That would be cool if he could code something nice for us.


----------



## Chase (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm pretty sure we could work out some space here


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 8, 2005)

Cool 




<<----- It looks like my puppy eye convinced him


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure we could work out some space here



Thatd be fantastic Chase! 

Unimaxim if those puppy dog eyes are that powerfull...ill need to learn it.....all girls get me with puppy dog eyes...if they pull em...I cant resist...I feel weak and bad and then im under their control (most girls know and exploit this)

Chase....:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2005)

Right...well ive just spoken to my php guy...and I know he can do it...hes already thinking up the ideas.

he is going to code it for free for us (Obviously we do the layout, he does the coding) but...he would like a donate button on the site so people can donate to him...and I think its a nice idea.
We are still, however, sticking to the idea of the photographer getting all the money


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 9, 2005)

That's awesome that we can have someone program the php code for us. This project sounds like it will be really cool for TPF if we can pull it off right.


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 9, 2005)

hmm first of all Arti:
will we ba able to 1)upload our own shots to the server or 2)link them from our own servs?
If 1) do you have so big serv. for LOADS of shots?
if 2) remember that not everyone have the own account or serv. 
Then... would you be able to solve the questions of hacks? coz you know that's not a problem to hack a site, what then? who will be responsible for all damages?
how would you like to host the page? only through the net? or maybe we will be able to spam mails? 
how would we share the costs of all advertising and hosting and serv?

I'm in


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hmm first of all Arti:
> will we ba able to 1)upload our own shots to the server or 2)link them from our own servs?
> If 1) do you have so big serv. for LOADS of shots?
> if 2) remember that not everyone have the own account or serv.
> ...



Right ill try to answer these...but remember I dont know exactly what we have planned at the moment.

*1)upload our own shots to the server or 2)link them from our own servs?

*Well you will be able to upload the shots to our server through a form on the page, like most sites use...it will be simple and there will be info on the website to help you do this.

*1) do you have so big serv. for LOADS of shots?

*I believe we will...but at the moment Chase MAY be hosting it...so that really depends...however I will try to get some spare space.
This is a good issue and it will need to be resolved...
I may have to restrict how much is uploaded...or perhaps have graded accounts...and so people may have to pay to get a higher grade account.

*2) remember that not everyone have the own account or serv*

I knew this would be a problem, so thats why you wont need your own server to use this site system 

*Then... would you be able to solve the questions of hacks? coz you know that's not a problem to hack a site, what then? who will be responsible for all damages?

*This would be a severe problem...but as all the people working on this will do it for free, I think we will have to say we wont be responsible..but we will do all we can to keep people from hacking/stealing images...and infact the php coder has developed a way of where its very difficult to download the image.

* how would you like to host the page? only through the net? or maybe we will be able to spam mails? 

*Through the net was my thinking 

* how would we share the costs of all advertising and hosting and serv?

*The server cost I am unsure about, but I will try to cover it if needed...as for all other costs and perhaps server costs, there will be a donate button that will go to the person who will code the site, and then I guess we will buy all things from him (as he has his own server and such)

* I'm in*

Glad tah have yah aboard!


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 9, 2005)

I guess I should ask exactly what it will be that we will offer for customers to buy. Digital files? Prints? Both? Other? This is just something I think we should define early on so we know what we are working towards (and so your friend can build the php system appropriately).


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> I guess I should ask exactly what it will be that we will offer for customers to buy. Digital files? Prints? Both? Other? This is just something I think we should define early on so we know what we are working towards (and so your friend can build the php system appropriately).



This I feel yet again should be defined by each photographer...I think we should offer both prints and digital files..(digital files being cheaper in my opinion) and even framed prints if wanted? where I (or someone else) could buy a range of frames and sell them seperatly.


Ive been talking...and few problems have arised that I need your help sorting.

The nature of this website is a buisness so to speak...and as im 16 I can not run an online buisness...our first snag.

Number two is payment...what method of payment is safe and how can we do it so both people defenetly get their products?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Mar 9, 2005)

I would say paypal as far as payment methods are concerned...


----------



## Artemis (Mar 10, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> I would say paypal as far as payment methods are concerned...



But if someone pays your pay pal...how can we garentee them their goods?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Mar 10, 2005)

Not really sure except that part of it is a trust thing...just like ebay or anything else.  But doesn't paypal have a policy that if you don't get your good there are ways to get money back or something like that???  Paypal just seems the safest and most commonly used IMO...I guess there really isn't a perfect way to guarantee the products, maybe some kind of reputation/feeback thing like ebay has...


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 10, 2005)

> *Then... would you be able to solve the questions of hacks? coz you know that's not a problem to hack a site, what then? who will be responsible for all damages?
> 
> *This would be a severe problem...but as all the people working on this will do it for free, I think we will have to say we wont be responsible..but we will do all we can to keep people from hacking/stealing images...and infact the php coder has developed a way of where its very difficult to download the image.


My dad is a crypto guy... he can give us some code that banks use to keep everyone from stealing their money... it's safe... trust me on that one.. hahaha
He built a bunch of Federal Credit Union/Banks online banking sites so he is good in the crypt realm.

As far as them just using the "Print Screen" button... we either have to make the pic too small for any real use or make watermarks for all of them.
Or I know there is a way to make it so if they use the print screen button or rollover the picture it turns black and that's all they can see. :mrgreen:  Makes me mad when I'm trying to get some pics.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 10, 2005)

hehe sounds good....well my coder can stop the rollover thing (I know he can do loads) and he can do most things, but print screen thing will be hard to stop...although that will be the only way to get images, because he makes a gid image over the top...whic is see through.

So when they donwload it...they download the gif image...


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 12, 2005)

That sounds cool that he'll be able to protect the images like that, but I think the top best way to prevent theft is to make the images so people don't want to steal them in the first place. This means basically making them small and low-quality, so that they won't have much use for whoever comes along and decides to try to use them for their own purposes. Also the application of a watermark on the image will be good, too. The issue I am thinking of with your friend's method of putting the grid image over the real photo is that while it may keep someone from dragging and dropping the image onto their desktop, it doesn't sound like it will prevent someone from going into the source code and finding the URL of the real photo and downloading it by just getting the image that way. It is a nice security measure, but I think the best way is to make it not desirable in the first place.

Of course there is always the issue of how low-quality you want to make them, since chances are that low-quality previews of the images might make potential customers reluctant to buy the full-size because they do not know how good the final print will be. But if they see a dazzling, high-quality preview, they might be more excited to get a full-size copy of it. Then again, if you do a watermark, then I guess you could make the photo a bit larger, since it will still be pretty well protected.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 13, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> That sounds cool that he'll be able to protect the images like that, but I think the top best way to prevent theft is to make the images so people don't want to steal them in the first place. This means basically making them small and low-quality, so that they won't have much use for whoever comes along and decides to try to use them for their own purposes. Also the application of a watermark on the image will be good, too. The issue I am thinking of with your friend's method of putting the grid image over the real photo is that while it may keep someone from dragging and dropping the image onto their desktop, it doesn't sound like it will prevent someone from going into the source code and finding the URL of the real photo and downloading it by just getting the image that way. It is a nice security measure, but I think the best way is to make it not desirable in the first place.
> 
> Of course there is always the issue of how low-quality you want to make them, since chances are that low-quality previews of the images might make potential customers reluctant to buy the full-size because they do not know how good the final print will be. But if they see a dazzling, high-quality preview, they might be more excited to get a full-size copy of it. Then again, if you do a watermark, then I guess you could make the photo a bit larger, since it will still be pretty well protected.



The points you make are very valid! 

I think, for starters, we will use php coding, and itll be done in sections (cant remember the right term for it) so the banner, and main page will be trwo different bits...so when they go view --> source, they only see the banner coding, and they can have the banner image.

We will also add watermarks, to add the last bit of security.


Ive been thinking about how to do this site as im only 16...and ive come to a conclusion that is kinda...you know...not as professional.

I suggest we use Ebay, and our site will link to each ebay auction.

I will email ebay and see (I doubt it increadibly) if we can have our own little section, which will make matters easier.

Users will have to update alot of the info, but the staff will try to keep ontop too.

Thanks for everyone whos offerd suggestions, and please keep them comin!


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Mar 13, 2005)

Or... Someone over 18 could be "legally" running the site/business... and you can "legally" be 2IC.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 13, 2005)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> Or... Someone over 18 could be "legally" running the site/business... and you can "legally" be 2IC.



This I dont think will be possible...I thought about it...but if the site gets in trouble...they will get in trouble :S


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 13, 2005)

Just to mention... I'm going to turn 18 later this year (in September)


----------



## Artemis (Mar 13, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Just to mention... I'm going to turn 18 later this year (in September)



heh...is that an offer?

My main concern is for you though mate...if we dont make all the precasions, you could be sued, and it may cost to set up a buisness...


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 13, 2005)

Hmm... that is true. Maybe there's some way we can set this up without making it officially a business. And I'm wondering what the legal differences are between US and UK (and any other country for that matter) in terms of this. Maybe it's better to officially register it in one place rather than the other. It would be useful to find out exactly what the definitions are for a business. Maybe if we do it right we can make the site without registering it as a business.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 13, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Hmm... that is true. Maybe there's some way we can set this up without making it officially a business. And I'm wondering what the legal differences are between US and UK (and any other country for that matter) in terms of this. Maybe it's better to officially register it in one place rather than the other. It would be useful to find out exactly what the definitions are for a business. Maybe if we do it right we can make the site without registering it as a business.



My thoughts exactly my friend...which is why I believe it is best to use Ebay!  We may be able to get a little catagory in ebay...if were lucky...dunno if its possible or not...


----------



## Meysha (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea for you guys, but just some things I've picked up on reading this thread. BTW I don't have much knowledge on running a business but these are just feelings I get.

1. If you each run your own little page isn't that like your each running your own business so you'd all need to be registered?

2. Maybe one person (the registered person) could act as a sort of agent for the other artists.

3. Do people really buy Pictures off the net? Maybe the other websites who do this offer really crappy commissions because they hardly ever sell. I know, personally, I would never buy a Photo/Painting off the net. I prefer to see it in the flesh - in the gallery.

4. If people do buy Pictures off the net - who are they? Who are you aiming your product at? Teenagers, Photography Students, Retired Millionaires. Why are they buying it? Is it a present for someone or for their own Lounge Room wall? This is going to affect how you design your website as well as how and where you advertise.

And finally, I'd have a look around the net to see what the normal going rate is for what you're going to sell.

I don't mean to sound all pesimistic but I just don't want to see you all spend a lot of effort and then end up with nothing. Research is the key. Even if you don't want to make much/any money from this - you don't want to completely waste your time and  it'll get your names out there if nothing else.

Good luck and keep us posted on how it's going.


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 19, 2005)

After doing a little bit of googling for research, my feeling is that as long as we do not make this for our own profit (which I think was the original plan anyway) then we do not have to register as a business. Thus, I think the safest route to go is with eBay. Although it is probably the most inconvenient route as well. We could make our site so that we have sellers submit links to eBay auctions on our TPF site, so that it will really be the sellers who handle everything themselves rather than us. What would be really cool is if we could set it up through PHP that sellers just set up the auction on our site and the eBay auction is automatically created (but I wouldn't be surprised if they disallow / prevent this kind of automated auction making). However, an issue I see with eBay will be inconsistent pricing (since it's an auction service), which could be inconvenient for some sellers.

Another option would be to replace eBay with some kind of "pro" photo selling service like photobox.co.uk, deviantart.com, smugmug.com, and others. These kinds of sites let sellers set their own prices, rather than charging like 30¢/p a photo like those stock services. Most of them also print the photos for you, which can have the advantage of convenience but the disadvantage of limited control. However a problem with these sites is that, afaik, all charge something to be able to sell with their service (whether it be a set-up fee, a monthly fee, or a fee per sale). Also, doing it this way I think would kind of take some of the fun out of setting up our own site for selling photos.

Although there is still the possibility of not using any external service. Assuming we (as the hosts / creators of the site) make no profit from others' sales, then I think it might even be possible to build the site all ourselves, without eBay or other services. The key issue I think is that we make sure we handle as little ourselves as possible, and we leave as much as we can up to the individual buyers and sellers. So basically we would let the sellers determine their own prices and print their own photos. In terms of handling money, the sellers would have to have a way for the buyer to pay them directly. The easiest way for this I think would be to have each seller have their own paypal account. This way, we are only acting as a website to show previews of the photos and list their prices, but we are not actually transacting any business with anybody since we are not handling the money. And if the sellers do not make a huge amount of money from selling their photos, then I don't think they will have to register as businesses / corporations either (after all, not every seller on eBay has to be registered as a business, so I don't think every seller on our site would have to do so either, as long as they are selling a reasonably sized amount of _their own_ work). So from what I've read, it doesn't look like we'll have to register for a business license for this project, even if we do it ourselves.

Here are some links with information:
http://business-law.freeadvice.com/starting_a_business/  -- Some FAQs on businesses. The first link, "WHAT IS A BUSINESS?", starts off by saying "a business is an activity performed for profit."
http://bermangraphics.com/press/ebay.htm  -- An interesting page about selling original photography on eBay. Basically they say that it is possible and profitable to sell your photos on eBay. They also give details on how to get the most out of it.
http://www.deviantart.com  seems to be a really popular site for people to sell photographs and similar things.

So to sum up, we might be able to set up to sell through eBay or another service to eliminate any questions of liability, but these will also be inconvenient for the way we want to set this site up. As long as we don't handle money ourselves, and make sure that buyers and sellers understand that they are not actually doing their business through us, I believe that we can safely build the site ourselves without an external service.

OK wow this post turned out really long


----------



## triggerhappy (Mar 20, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea dan!


FWIW, I set up a small computing business after I finished my A-Levels, and had many of the same concerns that you now seem to have. It was a really great experience, but pretty hard work. 

I'm sure there will be no shortage of photographers willing to put their photos on your site. However, I agree with Meysha that the single biggest challenge you will have is to find buyers. If you can get that cracked, then the site will be a huge success. 

Just off the top of my head, some thoughts:
- In the UK you do not need to register a buisness unless you want to. Registering a limited liability company costs someing like £150 and will give you protection against being sued etc. If you are serious about this project I would suggest that you get legal advice on it. The citizens advice beauro (sp!!!) will do this for free. 

- You do not need to be 18 to run a business.

- Do you want to have some form of quality control, so that you ensure only the best photos are available for sale? It would be more work, but could help the site develop a reputation for high quality work. Perhaps the easiest way to do this would be to have a list of 'approved' artists. 

In terms of the buisness model:
- Keep it simple. I would suggest that you act as a host and agent, but don't get involved with the actual selling. That way the contract is between the photographer and the client and so any disputes are not your problem.
- Pehaps consider charging a comission on each sale, or charging each photographer a monthly fee to host their pictures.

Good luck (and you can count me in if you want any help).


----------



## Artemis (Mar 20, 2005)

triggerhappy said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great idea dan!
> 
> 
> FWIW, I set up a small computing business after I finished my A-Levels, and had many of the same concerns that you now seem to have. It was a really great experience, but pretty hard work.
> ...



Im so glad you posted that last bit at the bottom, I was gonna ask if you can help.

Id also appreciate it if Unimaxim could help, and I bet preludex will like to when he comes back completely, thanks guys again, and Unimaxim, add me to your msn, ill pm you the address!


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm definitely willing to help with this.

If you use AIM often, that will be the easiest way for me to communicate since that's what I use to chat 99.9% of the time. But I also have an MSN messenger account if that's all you use. Just PM me the screenname for either or both and we can keep in touch


----------



## willg133 (Mar 20, 2005)

this sounds like an amazing idea...but i think that there should definitely be a cap on each users alloted bandwidth and storage space because that could get expensive


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 23, 2005)

Good idea artemis.

I'll help you out with graphical stuff that needs to be designed for the site but I don't know anything about site building...so count me in


----------



## Artemis (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Bimmie  would be great help...now all we need is webspace to host it


----------



## Artemis (Apr 10, 2005)

Ok...sorry this took ages to get around to...youve all been added to a secret forum for this project, and itll appear at the bottom of the forum for the members added shortly...if youd also like to help but don't see the forum, leave a message here


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 12, 2005)

I'm not seeing the forum.


----------



## triggerhappy (Apr 12, 2005)

Me neither


----------



## Artemis (Apr 12, 2005)

Itll be there....CHASE!!


----------



## omalley (Apr 14, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Right ill try to answer these...but remember I dont know exactly what we have planned at the moment.
> 
> *1)upload our own shots to the server or 2)link them from our own servs?
> 
> ...


As far as copyright theft/ image theft is concerned, there's a little trick you should know about. I use it on my site. It's a javascript which disables the right-click feature. What happens is, when someone tries to right-click on a photo so they can save it on their hard drive, a message box pops up. You can make this box contain whatever text you want. Mine says simply "copyright protected". I have seen other sites where it says "sorry, right-clicking not allowed". You should do this. I'll send you the code if you like.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 14, 2005)

My coder does that, also he has prevented the xp download cause if you hover over an image xp allows you, but hes made it just download an invisible .gif file


----------



## ferny (Apr 14, 2005)

omalley said:
			
		

> As far as copyright theft/ image theft is concerned, there's a little trick you should know about. I use it on my site. It's a javascript which disables the right-click feature. What happens is, when someone tries to right-click on a photo so they can save it on their hard drive, a message box pops up. You can make this box contain whatever text you want. Mine says simply "copyright protected". I have seen other sites where it says "sorry, right-clicking not allowed". You should do this. I'll send you the code if you like.


A few problems with that. Anyone can view your source and get the url to your image through that. If you're viewing just the image there's no code to stop the right click. Normally you view the source by clicking "view" in the top menu of your browser and selecting "source". 
And there is always the "print screen" button.

It's a shame to say it, but once your image is viewable it's able to be stolen. You do have the option of making it not worth the effort though. Make it pretty small or a lower quality.

It's so so easy to steal an image it isn't worth worrying about, you know? Just do your best to stop people wanting to steal it.


----------



## triggerhappy (Apr 19, 2005)

FWIW I still think the key focus of the discussion at this stage should be on developing a viable buisness model, rather then the technical side.  We obviously have a lot of people with great technical ability, so I'm sure they will be able to overcome any challenges that we identify along the way.

In terms of the model, it is clear that we have a site here full of tallented photographers who would be all to willing to sell their goods online.  So that's half the problem solved.

What I'm less clear about is:
1) who our customers will be
2) how they will find this site/we find them
3) whether customers actually pay decent money for photograps online.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 19, 2005)

All of which I just dont know the answer to...


----------



## lilithvalentine (Apr 20, 2005)

I hope you don't mind me butting in.. but...

In answer to the question about whether people actually pay decent money for photographs online - i'm pretty sure they do: DA sells prints of people's work and they seem to do extremely well. But It depends on the size - they offer poster size, signed (obviously more expensive). different quality paper. I can ask around some friends who sell their work directly from their site and see what sort of feedback they have.

As for advertising *evil grin* (i want to get into a the radio side of advertising if i don't get on air). there's many many many ways to get the word out there about the site there's banner ads (you could take donations from the members with photo's on the site - or from anyone who visits the site to cover the cost), there's word of mouth, people posting in the link in their blogs/groups of similar nature, there's people's personal websites - create a banner to place on your site saying "if you want to buy some of my prints visit this site". Obviously tv and radio ads probably wouldn't work in this case (besides the fact they can get expensive). Make up your own business cards with the link to the site and hand them out.

I also have some outragous ways to advertise: print a poster (just like a normal A4 size piece of paper) with a funky design on it and only the website address and post it around your town or area (in legal places of course  curiousity is a pain in the butt lol) , or having your own tshirt printed up with the site address, contacting your local newspaper and having a press release made up about what a wonderful site this is for photographers around the world to showcase their work - support unknown artists or something like that. Don't worry I have a more ideas where those came from.

Incase you can't tell I love this sort of thing so if you're in need of someone to help in this area i could give it a go (i currently have a lot of spare time).

You could consider selling advertising on the site (in small doses - too many ads gets frustrating)... that will also help with paying general upkeep of the site etc.

One question: is the universal price that each piece will be in (or will you do it that each person prices the work in the currency of where they're living?)


----------



## vixenta (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey, this whole thing is a great idea!  I've thought of something too.  Maybe when its all up and running, create a button link or something like that, for people who have their own photo websites, to help spread the word.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 20, 2005)

lilithvalentine said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mind me butting in.. but...
> 
> In answer to the question about whether people actually pay decent money for photographs online - i'm pretty sure they do: DA sells prints of people's work and they seem to do extremely well. But It depends on the size - they offer poster size, signed (obviously more expensive). different quality paper. I can ask around some friends who sell their work directly from their site and see what sort of feedback they have.
> 
> ...



Thats great help, and dont worry it aint butting in, and please, if you want to help, im gonna hunt down chase and make him add everyone to the secret forum and ill add you aswell, we need someone in this field.

As for your last question, it will be decided by the photographer...


Vixenta, thank you for your idea and ill try and get you added to the secret forum if you so wish it...


----------



## Chase (Apr 20, 2005)

So what's to say people haven't already been added to the forum, huh? huh??


----------



## vixenta (Apr 20, 2005)

If its not too much of a big deal.  Sure, why not


----------



## Artemis (Apr 20, 2005)

The fact that no ones posted...im sorry sir...please...NO...NOT THE BAN BUTTON...NOT AGAIN!!!


----------



## triggerhappy (Apr 20, 2005)

lilith - some good suggestions   Now if we could get a few people from a few different countries to all distribute flyers.....


----------



## triggerhappy (Apr 20, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> The fact that no ones posted...im sorry sir...please...NO...NOT THE BAN BUTTON...NOT AGAIN!!!


 
   Go on! Ban him, ban him, ban him, ban him.......


----------



## Chase (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Artemis (Apr 20, 2005)

Trigger, you should be able to see the invisible forum at the bottom now


----------



## lilithvalentine (Apr 20, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Thats great help, and dont worry it aint butting in, and please, if you want to help, im gonna hunt down chase and make him add everyone to the secret forum and ill add you aswell, we need someone in this field.
> 
> As for your last question, it will be decided by the photographer...QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 20, 2005)

I still don't see it either


----------



## Chase (Apr 20, 2005)

How about now?


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 20, 2005)

I see it now! Yay! :smileys:
bouncy bouncy bouncy bouncy...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Apr 20, 2005)

Me 2   Nice work!!!! It's kind of scary in there though


----------



## Artemis (Apr 21, 2005)

It is, but youll get used to it...


----------



## lilithvalentine (Apr 21, 2005)

i still don't see it sorry  (okay so i'm gunna look like a total nut but its better to clarify now and not waste people's time lol... its on the main page at the very bottom right? cos i don't see anything below the test area)


----------



## Chase (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll add you...check again


----------



## lilithvalentine (Apr 22, 2005)

woohooo i see it now- thank you.


----------



## Chase (Apr 22, 2005)

Careful though. The fact that you see it may mean we'll just end up putting you to work! :mrgreen:


----------



## lilithvalentine (Apr 22, 2005)

lol that i DON'T mind at all... i'm so bored and i'll try to help whereever i can (Short of donating my own money cos well money is tight with us at the moment and as soon as we get spare $$ its going towards plane tickets home lol)


----------



## bluesaphyer (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey All,

This seems like a great idea, and it sounds like you've got all the programming help you need.  But I just wanted to offer my services in case you need more help.  I'm a full-time web developer - php, databases, html, flash, whatever...  I'm new here and I just want to contribute if I can!

Thanks,
Julie


----------



## Chase (Apr 22, 2005)

That is awesome Julie, thank you!


----------



## bluesaphyer (Apr 24, 2005)

Your Welcome! Just send me a message if you all need any help.

Julie


----------

